# breeding false julii cory cats



## egoreise

So I guess I never really realized what the title implied when I bought a "40 gallon breeder tank."

My false julii cory cats are desperately trying to breed. I didn't learn until today what the behavior meant... but it's been going on for roughly five days... about the same amount of time I've had an algae or bacteria bloom. And it increases every time I do a water change.

Super cool to watch... I was worried at first because I noticed a female with a white patch on her anal fin... which turned out to be an egg pouch. The male will approach her and tilt to the side to show his belly. She starts sucking on him! Just found this tidbit today... apparently she's sucking out the sperm, quickly passing it through her intestines, and pushing it right into the pouch with her eggs.

I am reeeaaaally excited now that I know what's going on!!! :fun:

So... I found a site that gives a pretty detailed instructional on how to breed them: http://breedtropicalfish.blogspot.com/2007/03/how-to-breed-and-raise-cory-catfish.html

Is this accurate? Will it work? Is it the best way?

If so.. I really need to get my a** in gear getting rid of the common goldfish in my 20 gallon high.


----------



## Aflat

My cory cats bread one time. I was like you and did not understand what they were doing but soon realized. The female will drop one egg at a time into her bottom fins and hold it there until she finds the perfect place to put it and then the male will go behind and release sperm. Yes if they are showing behavior you may want to hurry or it might be too late. All my egges were eaten because it happend in a community tank and they are not easy to remove. Cory cats breed when the rains come and the water temp drops a few degrees colder. The instructions look correct. Good luck I hope it works.


----------



## egoreise

Your good - it was raning yesterday when this happened. Luckily we have a few more storms on the way! Do you think I can get away with doing this in the 15 gallon hex? It would be a lot easier than rehoming the goldfish under short notice, or swapping tanks.


----------



## Aflat

Yes I think that would be good. When I was going to try agian they suggested a 10gal and it does not have to be full. Gosh I am jealous, I need more tanks so I can try breeding again. LOL


----------



## egoreise

I guess I have a use for that free bubbler system I got that's sitting next to my trash can.


----------



## Aflat

LOL well at least you have not pitched it out yet.....


----------



## egoreise

I got bubblers with both the free tanks. And cringed both times. I don't know why I hate the look of bubblers so much.

And they really don't do much other than move the water around a bit. Fact is.... the only airation they add is at the surface of the water.


----------



## Aflat

Not to mention most of the time they are an eye sore in your aquarium. with the tubing. I agree and I have never used them.


----------



## lohachata

sorry kids ; but i beg to differ with you about the air diffusers(bubblers to you)..

FISH DO NOT DIE FROM LACK OF OXYGEN !!
as fish breath they take in oxygen and give off carbon dioxide..the carbon dioxide builds up in the water until it reaches it's saturation point..when that happens the fish start taking high levels of the co2..... 

THE FISH DIE FROM CO2 POISONING....

so now comes the do nothing diffuser/bubbler...
room air is pumped down to the bottom of the tank....thousands of little bubbles rise to the surface..as they rise they pull water with them..when the bubbles burst at the surface the co2 is released and oxygen is taken in....the more bubbles...the less co2 is in the water..
yes...live plants do give off oxygen...but only when the lights are on....when it is dark , the plants take in oxygen and give off co2...
if what appeals to you or doesn't appeal to you takes priority over the health and wellbeing of your charges , then you shouldn't be keeping them..


----------



## egoreise

I've been in a household with multiple aquariums and very healthy fish my entire life, and was always told that the bubbler was not necessary, especially with a good filter with a waterfall effect breaking the surface. So I really appriciate being educated on the usefullness of a bubbler, and I certainly will keep that in mind next time I'm told they are rubbish. And I definately will consider adding bubblers to my tanks, especially if I decide to add live plants, so I can take care of the CO2 they emmit at night.
What I don't appriciate is the implication that I would be cruel to a living creature in order to maintain visual appeal.  I hope it wasn't your intention to offend me.


----------



## lohachata

no ; not my intention to offend..my statement about putting personal tastes above the wellbeing of their charges was directed at anybody that does that...and many do thinking that it is perfectly fine...but it was said that they don't do much other than move water and they only aerate at the surface......which is how aeration happens....really no much aeration happens below the surface....
now...if you are using a power filter...(HOB nowadays)think of the action....the waterfall effect disturbs the surface of the water...the "GAS EXCHANGE" take place at the surface...so the the water pouring into the tank does that...

ok...back to the original topic here...get a 10 gallon tank..set it up with a sponge filter and a heater..nothing else...take the temp to 82...acclimate the cories to the temp change for about 10 minutes...feed them well for about a week..i believe that you have some Plecocaine...use that to help prime them..after a week or so clean the tank..wipe down the insides and bottom..run an HOB filter for a few hours to get it really clean..remove the HOB..do a 30-40% water change...you will want to drop the tank temp by about 8-10 degrees...leave the heater set at 82 but unplug it....they should spawn soon after that...when they are done spawning plug the heater back in..., remove the fish and treat the tank with methylene blue.....after 48 hours start changing the water every 12 hours...50% at a time..do not dechlorinate..


----------



## egoreise

I do not have any Plecocaine..... Why not dechlorinate? Is there something in the water conditioner that will harm the eggs?


----------



## lohachata

chlorine helps to keep eggs from getting fungused....
sorry ; got you mixed up with someone else...look for a food with high protein and high fat content....like Plecocaine..earthworm sticks etc..


----------



## egoreise

Plecocaine... That name cracks me up. 
I'm assuming the chlorine evaporates by the time the eggs hatch. . Interesting. Thank you!


----------

